
Chrome OS Partners: Acer, Adobe, ASUS, Freescale, HP, Lenovo, Qualcomm, TI - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/08/chrome-partners-acer-adobe-asus-freescale-hewlett-packard-lenovo-qualcomm-texas-instruments/
======
GeneralMaximus
Adobe? Why adobe? Can we expect better Flash support on Linux now?

Or maybe Photoshop on Linux. It's not wrong to dream, eh?

------
Zak
While I'm not personally excited about Chrome OS itself, an increased range of
devices available without a Windows tax will be nice. I'm really hoping for a
Thinkpad netbook and an increase in ARM-based netbooks.

------
profquail
Chrome can have whatever it likes?

------
RK
What no ChrunchPad?

